# pics of my mini-monster



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

she was looking cute...but i just couldn't capture it. the lighting in my house is horrible and the flash distorts her... 

but, this is what i ended up with.....

"that's not the camera, is it?"









"it is, isn't it!"









"i just won't look at you...."









oooo, you're making silly noises, my favorite!"









"ok, that flash is getting old...."









"listen lady, you got your pics, now leave me alone."








if looks could kill...lol

thanks for looking...next time i hope to capture her being cute during the daylight hours! LOL!!

edit: oh, and i wanted to mention, she doesn't have pink feet... i think it was some sort of reflection off the shirt...?


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG :wub: she is always cute :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I kind of like the pink feet! :wub: She is a doll and I love the look on her face when she is saying she likes it when you make funny noises! I know what you are talking about with having to use a flash. My house just never seems light enough and my pics always seem a bit fuzzy. Guess I need a better camera...cuz I'm sure it's not the photographer! LOL


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Carrie the flash may not work like you would like but that baby is too die for cute. Sooooooooooooo lovable.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Be still my heart... Mini :wub: OH my gosh sooooooooooooooo cute in any light. And that head tilted, forget it, I am in love.

Thank you Carrie for sharing her with us. MORE please. And where is our Mass?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you, everyone.... for the kind comments. :grouphug: 

as soon as i get the camera out, mass hides...lol. i have a better chance of catching a shot of him outdoors.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Ohhh, what a little doll. She really is adorable. :wub: Where did you find that cute top?


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is adorable!! :wub: I love the fourth picture, what a great picture of her!!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

awww, she is adorable!! I love that little face and I LOVE the long ears. Maya just had hers cut off, btu I cant wait until they grow back


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Mini is soooo adorable!!! :wub: I know what you mean about the camera not capturing their cuteness acurately!!! Nonetheless, Mini is a cutie!!!


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

She's such a beautiful girl.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

im so glad you posted pics of mini she is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute :wub: i love her little pigtails awww she has the chunly hairstyle i love it!!! great picture carrie :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Fabulous pics and commentary, awwwwwwww, she is so amazing, I love to see her pics!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Awwww, Mini is VERY cute!! :wub: Seeing her cute little piggy tails, makes me miss Belinha's topknot.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

beautiful!!! :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you! i adore her. :wub: 



> Ohhh, what a little doll. She really is adorable. :wub: Where did you find that cute top?[/B]


her aunty andrea sent it to her recently.  it's by hip doggy. i love the sleeves!! 
here's a pic of the back:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww cute, I love the head tilt shot, she looks adorable as always.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

She looks precious as per usual. Love love the blouse on her..she is too cute :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG she is TOO CUTE!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

oooo I wanna smooch that face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a SCRUMPTIOUS little delight . That face is PERFECTION :wub: . Sarah


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww!! Carrie!!! Mini is sooooo adorable!!! :wub: :wub: And PS I LOVE HER SHIRT! Luci has it too and it's definitely one of my absolute favorite shirts!! The bell bottomy sleeves are super cute!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mini looks so cute!!! I just want to kiss her little face! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Mini is adorable! I love her expressions! I enjoyed the last photo--the flash gave her that "twinkle" to her eye! 

I love her pink shirt too! Where did you get that?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

What a cutie! Mini is ADORABLE and I LOVE the top.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

She is sooo adorable!!! I love Mini pics!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

She is so CUTE!! Thanks for sharing!!!

I like this one best: 
"oooo, you're making silly noises, my favorite!"

So cute -


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what a darling little girl she is!! Sooooo cute!!! :wub:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Mini looks adorable in any light, pink reflection or not, she's a little doll baby :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

She is just adorable :wub: Flash or no flash!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: Oh Carrie she is just too cute!! A beautiful little girl! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Awww--she's so precious, Carrie. I love Mini-monster pics!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

She is Adorable in any kind of lighting!! :wub: :wub: I just love seeing pictures of the Mini-monster!! :chili: She has a great wardrobe, too!! :thumbsup: Love the shirt!! :wub:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Carrie, I just love your pictures of Mini-monster :wub: she is adorable and you captions caught her expressions so well.
Mini is adorable in any light :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhhh - Mini is perfection. Actually, she's gorgeous - and I see what you mean about the flash.....I can see her better without the flash - even if the picture is alittle dark. You need to figure out how to get more light without using the flash, cause I need to see more pictures of my girl. Thanks for sharing her with us.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is a living doll, but I thought I had the only MINI MONSTER, his name is Chachi, aka MINI MONSTER


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I just love Mini Carrie-she is so dang cute :smheat: :wub: :wub: You really did capture a lot of cuteness there!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

thank you to everyone who commented on mini's pictures. i know she appreciates it. _any_ attention paid to her is appreciated by her! LOL!! 



> She is a living doll, but I thought I had the only MINI MONSTER, his name is Chachi, aka MINI MONSTER[/B]


LOL, apparently there are two! except my monster is named mini.  we've endearingly called her that since the day she came home. she's a hellion, but we love her antics. :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

pics of my girl this morning... only got a couple before the battery died. 

"excuse me, do i disturb your naps?"









"you done?"









:wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a doll! And I really like the bed, too, Carrie.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: Great pics! Mini sure is pretty :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :wub: :wub: without any doubt wonderful little lady :wub: :wub: 
such pretty pics you've taken.
thank you *


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

She's stunning, Carrie!! Love that dress on her, too.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

wow....mini is so gorgeous. What a cutie pie.
I've been experimenting with the flash/no flash issue too. I figure I'll just have to buy a professional camera so I can make a portfolio on my Diamond  You've capture the cutness factor VERY well though with Mini.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

what a cutie pie :wub: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I love that first pic of her on the bed!!! She is SOOO cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

She is just too precious!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Stunning!!!!! :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

If that is not a doll baby I dont know what is. She looks like she is being very patient with you. LOLOL


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> pics of my girl this morning... only got a couple before the battery died.
> 
> "excuse me, do i disturb your naps?"
> 
> ...


 :wub: LITTLE MISS MUFFET, SAT ON HER TUFFET....She couldn't be any cuter!! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Carrie, Miss Minnie is a doll baby, she is so photogenic. Thanks for sharing your photos with us. :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> pics of my girl this morning... only got a couple before the battery died.
> 
> "excuse me, do i disturb your naps?"
> 
> ...



awww mini~ you are so beautiful :wub: cant get enough of you!


----------

